# Una limosnita por el amor de Dios by Agustin Barrios Mangoré



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Recent home video for Una limosnita por el amor de Dios 
by Agustin Barrios Mangoré


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Ultimo Tremolo"

Very cool.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks Kapnkrunch, yes that's another name of this piece


----------

